# Belly Rubbing



## thundercats (Sep 4, 2003)

Hey my Luna is 1 yrs and 2 months now...and she's getting much bigger and fatter hehe. Anyways my question is whenever I start rubbing her tummy she really doesn't like it and starts to bite me. Even when I rub her back legs...she really doesn't like it. She'll bite and then run away!! 

I figured she would like to be rubbed there but I guess not. Does anyone know why she doesn't like that?? 

Any suggestions would be appreciated. thx


----------



## Serendipity (May 3, 2003)

It seems most cats don't enjoy having their belly or legs touched or rubbed. I think these are vulnerable positions for cats.

Of course my older cat is weird and enjoys a good belly rub when we come home from work.


----------



## thundercats (Sep 4, 2003)

I never thought of that...although she is 1 yrs old so still could change her behaviour later.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

I've also heard that cats doesn't like their bellies rubbed, but both Sam and Suzy really enjoys it and likes it when we cradle them in our lap and rub the belly. No bites yet.


----------



## thundercats (Sep 4, 2003)

How old are your Sam and Suzy ??


----------



## Artful Badger (Jun 10, 2004)

I don't think it's something that changes with age. The cats that enjoy their bellies/legs being touched just have less sensitive stomachs or legs.

If a cat doesn't like it I think you should take your cue from them and avoid touching those areas. It's the kindest thing to do...and the safest.

~Heather


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Kiera sometimes likes it... but she has to be in the right "mood". If she's not, then she arches her back, rolls onto her back and pushes my hands off with her paws, usually bringing in her mouth to give me a quick warning nibble...

I noticed that Kiera is especially sensitive on her back paws: when ti comes to clipping, I can usually get the front paws, but the back are always a lot harder


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

I have rubbed my cats tummies since they were kittens. I have heard that if you do this when they are little, they grow up being ok with it. It's the same thing as touching their paws so they get used to that and when you go to clip their nails they don't freak out. Both my cats (now a year old) will stretch right out on their backs, tummy's in the air and let you rub them.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

thundercats said:


> How old are your Sam and Suzy ??


Sam and Suzy are 21 weeks tomorrow (friday) so they are just young kittens and we've been rubbing their bellies since we got them. I think they avoid playing with our hands since they know we don't approve of that. Hands are for rubbing, not playing. We try to keep something between our hand and the kitten when we play, so they know the difference.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I can rub 4 of my cats cats bellies. Pebbles, well I darent even put her on her back!
Butch, he has to be in the mood for it, if hes not he grabs ur hands and bites, and it really hurts too!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I have a friend who thinks she knows why this is (at least for her cat who recently passed away).

Her theory is that when she was spayed, the vet either didn't use enough, a good quality, or any anesthesia on her and she associates her tummy with the surgery. I tried telling her that the cat's stomach is a very vulnerable spot, but she says that her two other cats at her boyfriend's house love theirs rubbed. I know it varies from cat to cat and that mine doesn't like it much at all, but he'll let me do it sometimes. I still don't think this is a good excuse because a vet not using anesthesia is animal cruelty, right??

You would think that with her experience with this, she would NOT get her new kitten declawed for fear that something like that might happen again, but her mother is STILL dead set for doing it. :evil:


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

At the age of six weeks Sabby couldn't stand to have his tummy touched. At nearly 15 years old, he still can't stand to have it touched. Touching it is a sure-fire way to get bit.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

I think it just depends on the cat. Chaos has never liked his rubbed (unless hes in a deep sleep then he purrs until he wakes up and realises his tummy is being rubbed and runs away) Envy has only let me start rubbing her tummy since she was spayed, but only sometimes.


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

I think it's one of those trust things you've got to build up through time. When Tigger was a baby I couldn't go near his paws or belly. I've just played with the pads every so often, touched his belly just a bit - and after a while he realized I wasn't going to hurt him.

Now when I pick up his paw to check his claws out - he will just squeeze out his claws and show them to me so I don't have to squeeze them out anymore . He actually leaves them out for a while so I can have a really good look. He also will let me touch his tummy for a while - sometimes I just examine him a bit and he's pretty relaxed about it - other times I pet. Of course - if he has reached his limit (he does the same if I pet or brush him too much) he will flip his ears back and twitch his tail - pretty much "Ok... I'm done... I'll give you a few more min before I bite."


----------



## facedancer (May 21, 2004)

My cat likes it only when he is in the "mood" and I'm doing it right. He likes the upper stomach/chest area rubbed, not the lower belly part, plus you gotta do it really really gently, no tickiling. 

However, the most interesting part, is that he knows I like to rub his tummy. So, whenever he does something bad, and he knows it, and I call him on it (like jumping on the kitchen counter, or scratching things that he is not supposed to) he meows, lies on the floor next to me on his back, and lets me rub his belly all I want. Like he is saying, "you can't be mad at me, look how soft my belly is, come here, I know you want to..."


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Marsh loves it when he's in the mood. He'll roll over and stretch and let me rub his belly. He'll also extend his paw and get watery eyes at the same time, it's soooo darling


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Mozart HATES his tummy rubbed, as a baby, and as a 2 yr old. IF he's in the right mood, he'll tolerate some petting. But he's so laid back, he'll usually just rabbit-kick you first, then if you're not paying attention, then he'll gently nip ya.

Kayla and Pixie will tolerate belly rubbing, but it's not their favorite thing.

Ginza LOVES his belly rubs, and will flip over and stretch out for 'em. He closes his eyes, and it really looks like he's smiling!


----------



## bogolove (Aug 7, 2004)

My cat can't stand it either. She bites and makes this really whiney noise when you do it, but I always figured it was because she has had to have 2 surgeries, one for the spaying and then she also had a bladder stone that was causing a lot of blood in her urine and had to have surgery to remove it, so i try to stay away from her lower stomach because i know she does not really like it. But every now and then she will lie on her back next to me and let me rub for just a minute before she gets fed up with it. She also gets very testy when we try to brush her, actually she gets down right mean about it, but my dog LOVES being brushed.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Both Precious and Blueberry LOVE to have their tummies rubbed. They roll around as if in seventh heaven. In fact, although she's spayed, you'd think Precious was in heat. When I'm in bed she often pulls at the covers until I put my arm and hand where she can lie down on it. Most cats think this means either play time or chew on mommy time, but my two think it's better than getting their heads scratched! Go figure. :?: It's sweet, though!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Twinkie doesn't really like his belly rubbed but you can rub his chest when he's in the mood and he wraps his paws around and purrs  

Sugar lies flat on her back alot and I rub her belly/chest alot. BUT when my bf puts his feet on her lower belly area (not pushing hard just lightly putting foot there) she will cry and meow like she's getting hurt but still stays there for more, its so funny :lol: 

But the main thing I wanted to say is that I think once they're like that, they'll probably be like that later in life with the belly rubbing thing. Some cats are just not into that kinda thing. 8)


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

Of my 7 cats only 2 will allow me to rub their bellies. The others will pop me with their hind feet and nip me. Now Bandit will sit all day and let me rub him,and Sassy will let me rub her for a few minutes. 
But in my experience most cats don't like it. Their stomach is their most vunerable part of their body. Remember it is the stomach that a preditor goes for first.


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

I've read that if a cat exposes it's tummy to you or snores when he sleeps, it means he completely trusts you. Well, as you can see from the photo, Skeeter must trust us a whole lot because this is his favorite position to sleep in! He loves having his tummy rubbed and loves it when we play with his paws.  (He's such a boy!)


----------



## Bengal Cat (Aug 17, 2004)

My younger kitten loves his belly rubbed. He's not one for being held and petted except on his terms but when he's looking for it he'll roll right over and completely open up form e to rub and lays there purring away.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bobbie, that's one laid back, happy cat!


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> Bobbie, that's one laid back, happy cat!


He is! He's either laid back or in play mode. We're happy to go along with either instance. It's pretty great.


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

Kirby seems to be like alot of cats here, he has to be in the mood. He loves getting his belly rubbed when he's resting, but if he's feeling playful and I try to rub his belly he'll attack my hand. My theory is that he doesn't do this to hurt me, but whenever he feels payful and something comes near his belly he plays with it (or bites it!) even if it just happens to be my hand.


----------

